# Broken HDR-SR1 LCD. Quick question...?



## JxAxG (Jul 17, 2012)

So I have a Sony HDR-SR1 and the LCD broken and I have been using the view finder for a long time and it is getting tiresome, I have searched all over for one so I would not have to call Sony and will wait if I have to, but I was just wondering cause I have searched ebay until im blue in the face, can a SR5-7 lcd work with the SR1? It is compatible? Cause they are the only ones that seems to be availiable and everytime I ask the vendors this questions I always just get, '' sorry we don't have this item''. 


Thanks in advance!


----------

